
Driverless bus trial in Netherlands is first on public roads - denzil_correa
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/28/driverless-bus-trial-in-netherlands-will-be-first-on-public-roads
======
antman
Or, not first. [http://www.busworld.org/articles/detail/2691/autonomous-
buse...](http://www.busworld.org/articles/detail/2691/autonomous-buses-
testing-in-greece-and-switzerland)

